# Thurs. Afternoon/evening



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Things started off slow with me catching up with JimmyJimmy & friend ( sorry I forgot your name). Not much to be had in the 757, water was way skinny . I moved along the grassbeds leading out of western branch heading for the Basin....NO JOY 
I managed to get set-up pretty good in the basin and the waiting game of current & fish started to insue.JimmyJimmy & Friend got inpatiant and left just a wee bit early After 2 monsters, the poles started to do there usual stuff, 1st 3 fish made it to the net, next 3 I got a good look atnote to self, sharpen my hooks) next 2 again in net w/2 more being lost at boat note to self have more then 1 net) My final fish was caught winding lines in for the nite
The relaxing evening ended as follows: ENJOY.......PEACE OUT
I was SEEING SPOTS








More SPOT SEEING








And finally the FILLET LINE.....YUMMY, just finished 1 15 min ago







He was mighty tasty .......PEACE OUT:fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

purdy lookin specks there.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Speck side eyes*

Well Damn....Tug. I hate you and the kayak you float out of. 

I'm in Hat right now and the North winds are blowing like and Ocean View ho. 

I'll post a report when I'm done smoozing the beatches.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

tug were there no pups to be found or were you lookin for the specks. Did you catch them on cut bait


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

red_fish said:


> tug were there no pups to be found or were you lookin for the specks. Did you catch them on cut bait


Did'nt really spend much time looking for the Pups. I knew where I could catch some specks, so headed there to get dinner for tonite. Trip for SAT is still on......PEACE OUT>>>POL


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Stud Muffin*



SkunkApe said:


> Well Damn....Tug. I hate you and the kayak you float out of.
> 
> I'm in Hat right now and the North winds are blowing like and Ocean View ho.
> 
> I'll post a report when I'm done smoozing the beatches.


Skunk, I can see it now. You go strutting in there like a stud muffin & end up a stud nothing .Those beatches are gonna string you up off the deck and make you there Human Pinata' . Maybe even stand alongside for pics while your bound & gagged hanging from yo feet.......HANG IN THERE........PEACE OUT>>>POL


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> Skunk, I can see it now. You go strutting in there like a stud muffin & end up a stud nothing .Those beatches are gonna string you up off the deck and make you there Human Pinata' . Maybe even stand alongside for pics while your bound & gagged hanging from yo feet.......HANG IN THERE........PEACE OUT>>>POL


Record Highs are here in Hat.. If you you know what I mean. 

These girls can really play a mean flute....


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Record Highs are here in Hat.. If you you know what I mean.
> 
> These girls can really play a mean flute....


YOU..DA..MAN, How your still functioning after a birage of beatch attacks..I am married & envious. Try to get us some shots, I just want to make sure you said Flight Attendents not Fight Attendents.....Cut me Mick.....PEACE OUT>>>POL


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice specks... would love to get out there, just too poor to get racks for the truck and dry gear right now.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> Nice specks... would love to get out there, just too poor to get racks for the truck and dry gear right now.


I got a set of racks I can loan you. As for dry gear, just stay upright...lol.......PEACE OUT>>>POL


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Nice specks... would love to get out there, just too poor to get racks for the truck and dry gear right now.


What kind of racks do you need? I have a set that are the kind that attach to existing luggage racks. They are Thule, old and kinda ugly but would work. You can have them if they will work for you. 

Tom


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go Capn*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

Tug, did you get the specks on cut bait too?


----------

